# seat stay: carbon or titanium?



## dboyles (Aug 12, 2007)

I searched the forum and surprisingly found almost no commentary on the pros/cons of carbon versus titanium seat stays. In looking at some late model Litespeed frames, it seems that the majority's preference is for the full titanium frame. Are there also those who prefer some carbon in the rear triangle? Any particular reason?


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

dboyles said:


> I searched the forum and surprisingly found almost no commentary on the pros/cons of carbon versus titanium seat stays. In looking at some late model Litespeed frames, it seems that the majority's preference is for the full titanium frame. Are there also those who prefer some carbon in the rear triangle? Any particular reason?


I prefer all titanium, why? It is better to weld alike material verses bonding dissimilar materials. There is a greater chance of failure and the carbon rear triangle does not really make the frame lighter or stiffer. Its a marketing ploy. You have to ask yourself why did Litespeed go back to all titanium farmes if the titanium/ carbon made such great frames? Maybe because it didn't?


----------



## dboyles (Aug 12, 2007)

Juanmoretime said:


> I prefer all titanium, why? It is better to weld alike material verses bonding dissimilar materials. There is a greater chance of failure and the carbon rear triangle does not really make the frame lighter or stiffer. Its a marketing ploy. You have to ask yourself why did Litespeed go back to all titanium farmes if the titanium/ carbon made such great frames? Maybe because it didn't?


That was my hypothesis as well.

Anybody who's tried both and prefers the carbon?


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

I just went from a traditional 59-cm Tuscany to a compact 61-cm Siena with the carbon seat stay. First thing was a weight hit, added more than 3/4-lb. Bummer! However, the carbon seat stay rides real sweet over chip-seal. I am short in the legs and long in the torso, so the compact frame fits me better. Winter is not far away, so the serious mileage won't happen this season, but next year we'll see how well the carbon seat stay holds up!


----------



## dboyles (Aug 12, 2007)

Since I started this thread I figured I'd post a picture of the object of my question.










It rides beautifully and is a lot of fun!


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

dboyles said:


> It rides beautifully and is a lot of fun!


That's a great looking bike. I'm still trying to get used to the looks of the compact Siena frame design after years of the horizontal top tube. However, the compact frame definately fits my body better. Thanks for the photo!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

*carbon rear*

I have a deda 16.5 steel frameset with carbon seatstays, and its a phenomenal ride. I'm looking into ti also. FWIW, I think it takes a faint hint of road buzz out of the ride.
On another note. How'd you get the conti's mounted on those Neuvations? I don't mean to change topic, but I returned three sets of clinchers, unable to get them on the rim. I'm no wimp, either.
Very nice looking rig.


----------



## dboyles (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks for the input and the compliment.

Getting the Gatorskins on the Neuvations wasn't easy but wasn't impossible either. They had been mounted on a different set of wheels previously so that may have helped. If I remember correctly I did have to employ the use of _two_ tire irons and it took a good 5 minutes/wheel, but they went on.


----------



## sunnyside (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice bike! enjoy it.


----------

